# Rod repair milton area



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE OFFER ROD TIP & GUIDE REPAIR. WE HAVE A QUICK TURNAROUND AS LONG AS WE HAVE THE PART YOU NEED. STOP BY AND CHECK US OUT!!

CASTAWAY BAIT & TACKLE :thumbsup:
3689 AVALON BLVD
MILTON, FL 32583
850-564-1391
WWW.CASTAWAYBAIT.COM


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to know fer those of us that are clueless!!!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably going to drop off two penn slammers Thursday.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Got one in today I will make sure we have enough guides in stock.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pm sent


----------

